# Florida bass fishing



## talltim

Finally starting to get this new lake we are on this winter figured out a little. Had been averaging about 10 fish for 4 hour outting, until the last few days. Found a big off shore school, and put 82 in the boat the last two days. Fish are holding on shell bed in 18 fow, draging a shakey head with a senko over those shells has been the ticket. Most are 1 to 2 lbs, with some 3s and 4s mixed in. Then every now and then you get a good one, had a 6-11, 6-14, and a 7-15 the last few days. Sending everyone up there a little sunshine, think spring


----------



## 1more

Nice job, get em before this cold front comes thru!


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay

I see you had a jacket on one day, GOOD!! 

Didn't realize you & the wife were staying somewhere new this year. Probably because you've caught all the fish in the lake you use to stay at... Nice Fish! Glad you figured them out.


----------



## PapawSmith

Going to Okeechobee in a few weeks, your pics have me pumped.


----------



## polebender

Nice! Great job! They’re calling for blizzard like conditions this weekend here! Enjoy your time there! Catch ‘em all!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

talltim said:


> Finally starting to get this new lake we are on this winter figured out a little. Had been averaging about 10 fish for 4 hour outting, until the last few days. Found a big off shore school, and put 82 in the boat the last two days. Fish are holding on shell bed in 18 fow, draging a shakey head with a senko over those shells has been the ticket. Most are 1 to 2 lbs, with some 3s and 4s mixed in. Then every now and then you get a good one, had a 6-11, 6-14, and a 7-15 the last few days. Sending everyone up there a little sunshine, think spring


 Now I remember why I can't stand u... beautiful fish 0Tim


----------



## fastwater

Glad you are getting into them.
Keep sending the updates and pics. 
They help to warm up us stuck in the north.


----------



## miked913

Good job Tim been waiting on some pics! The wife and I are heading to the Palm Beach area in about 3 weeks, looking forward to it! We have a couple charters already scheduled, one for peacock bass and one inshore saltwater so far, working on an offshore trip now, it'd be nice to do all 3!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

no pictures, it didnt happen, LOL.
sherman


----------



## NCbassattack

Excellent job, Sherman! You'll have to come down here some time in March, and bring your jerk baits..


----------



## talltim

Well it's been a tuff few weeks of fishing, we had some major cold fronts come through, and now that it's nice again, my deep fish that I thought I had figured out are gone. I'm sure with this warm up, they are moving toward the bank for the spawn, just haven't figured out were they are at. Still getting 4 to 8 each morning, and had a 6-12 and a couple 5's. 3/4 oz swinghead with a zoom z craw in green pumpkin, swimming along the bottom has been about the only bait they seem to want lately. Weather is back to sunny and 80 , almost every day, so I'm not complaining, just have to keep fishing.


----------



## fastwater

talltim said:


> View attachment 292669
> View attachment 292673
> View attachment 292671
> Well it's been a tuff few weeks of fishing, we had some major cold fronts come through, and now that it's nice again, my deep fish that I thought I had figured out are gone. I'm sure with this warm up, they are moving toward the bank for the spawn, just haven't figured out were they are at. Still getting 4 to 8 each morning, and had a 6-12 and a couple 5's. 3/4 oz swinghead with a zoom z craw in green pumpkin, swimming along the bottom has been about the only bait they seem to want lately. Weather is back to sunny and 80 , almost every day, so I'm not complaining, *just have to keep fishing*.


Yea well....someone's gotta do it.
Great looking fish.


----------



## polebender

Nice, can’t complain about those fish! I don’t know where you’re located there, but MLF Pro tour fished at Kissimmee this past weekend and had the exact conditions that you are having. They caught the majority of fish on lipless cranks and chatterbaits while the bass were moving to the shallows. Other good baits were swimjigs and senkos. It should be getting really good for you soon! Good luck and keep posting those pics because the weather still sucks here! Lol!


----------



## afishinfool01

Tim, not on Lake June this year? Coming down to Istokpoga 1st of April fishing for Bluegills. Where you fishing this year?

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## talltim

Moved over to lake placid, there are as many Bluegill fisherman on this lake as bass fisherman. They tell me a lot of shellcrackers , up to 2lbs.


----------



## afishinfool01

talltim said:


> Moved over to lake placid, there are as many Bluegill fisherman on this lake as bass fisherman. They tell me a lot of shellcrackers , up to 2lbs.


I've heard the same. Pm sent

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## talltim

Well the action has not picked back up for me, still getting 4 to 8 fish each morning, but can not find any consentration of fish. Will see some on the electronics, get set up on them, get one or two, then go an hour before I get another. Getting to fish a lot of the lake, so at least I'm learning different parts of it. Have got some nice ones over the last couple weeks, including a 6-4, 6-10 and a 7-6


----------



## afishinfool01

Some good looking fish Tim.

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## talltim

Things are picking up, finding them in 8 to 12 fow. They still do not look like they have spawned, really gutted up. The last couple days have got 21 including a 7-2, 8-4, 6-9, and a 9-1 Lost another 8 to 9 pounder right at the boat. All but the biggest one on the 3/4 oz swing head with a zoom z craw, the 9-1 came on a shaky head and senko


----------



## fastwater

Absolutely beautiful Tim.


----------



## polebender

Man, those big fish have those big bugged out eyes! Nice! Great job and some great catches!


----------



## talltim

View attachment 295413
Finally found the one I've been looking for this morning, had caught 8 or 9 one to three pounders on the swing head and z craw and decided to switch it up and use a 5 inch swimbait for a while. Caught one on the first cast with it, about a 3 pounder, a few cast later was swimming it in along the bottom in 12 fow, and it just stop, and loaded up. The fight was on, for a big fish she could jump pretty good, and my heart was in my throat every time see came out of the water. Then made two good runs under the boat when I got her close. Finally got my hands on her, 26 1/2 inches long 19 inch girth 10lbs 13oz. Ended up getting two more just over 6 and called it a day with 14.


----------



## Roosted

Nice One Tim ! You sure have been getting some good ones.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

talltim said:


> View attachment 295411
> View attachment 295413
> Finally found the one I've been looking for this morning, had caught 8 or 9 one to three pounders on the swing head and z craw and decided to switch it up and use a 5 inch swimbait for a while. Caught one on the first cast with it, about a 3 pounder, a few cast later was swimming it in along the bottom in 12 fow, and it just stop, and loaded up. The fight was on, for a big fish she could jump pretty good, and my heart was in my throat every time see came out of the water. Then made two good runs under the boat when I got her close. Finally got my hands on her, 26 1/2 inches long 19 inch girth 10lbs 13oz. Ended up getting two more just over 6 and called it a day with 14.


Ahhhhhhh the elusive double digit....awesome...love it


----------



## polebender

Super fish! Trophy! Congrats!


----------



## fastwater

Excellent!
Are you having a mount done?


----------



## sherman51

talltim said:


> View attachment 295411
> View attachment 295413
> Finally found the one I've been looking for this morning, had caught 8 or 9 one to three pounders on the swing head and z craw and decided to switch it up and use a 5 inch swimbait for a while. Caught one on the first cast with it, about a 3 pounder, a few cast later was swimming it in along the bottom in 12 fow, and it just stop, and loaded up. The fight was on, for a big fish she could jump pretty good, and my heart was in my throat every time see came out of the water. Then made two good runs under the boat when I got her close. Finally got my hands on her, 26 1/2 inches long 19 inch girth 10lbs 13oz. Ended up getting two more just over 6 and called it a day with 14.


its days and fish like that, that keeps you coming back . thanks for sharing your great fishing with the rest of us. i've been making trips to fl since I was 16 and my mom lived down there. the last 25+ yrs i've been going down saltwater fishing. but i've never once been bass fishing in fl.
sherman


----------



## talltim

Thank you guys. No mount on this one , having a replica done now of the 11-6 that I got last year. The first time this fish came out of the water, thought I was going to have to call and change the specs to this fish. I have been very blessed to have got some very nice fish the last couple winters.


----------



## afishinfool01

Tim, if you compare the two different lakes you have been on the last 2 years, which do you like best? Great work on the fish too.

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## talltim

Well it happened again this morning, was very foggy early so I slowly ran down to my spot. Started with the swimbait , and on the first cast got a 3 then two cast later a 10-3 ended the morning with 18 total. Had another one that was 6-9 and had two really good ones get off. The one was a giant, rod just doubled, though for a while I had hooked a tree limb, was gaining line, but just felt like heavy dead weight. Worked it in to right under the boat, then it came full speed to the surface, came out of the water about 3 ft from the boat, and my swing head came flying at me. My guess would put her at 12. Can't hardly complain, but I sure would of liked to have seen her in the boat. On the two lakes, last years lake had more fish, but most were a pound or so. This lake I have not caught as many, but the average size is bigger. Sorry to keep posting, but this has just been unreal.


----------



## polebender

Another beauty! And keep them coming! Congrats!


----------



## afishinfool01

talltim said:


> View attachment 295757
> View attachment 295759
> View attachment 295761
> Well it happened again this morning, was very foggy early so I slowly ran down to my spot. Started with the swimbait , and on the first cast got a 3 then two cast later a 10-3 ended the morning with 18 total. Had another one that was 6-9 and had two really good ones get off. The one was a giant, rod just doubled, though for a while I had hooked a tree limb, was gaining line, but just felt like heavy dead weight. Worked it in to right under the boat, then it came full speed to the surface, came out of the water about 3 ft from the boat, and my swing head came flying at me. My guess would put her at 12. Can't hardly complain, but I sure would of liked to have seen her in the boat. On the two lakes, last years lake had more fish, but most were a pound or so. This lake I have not caught as many, but the average size is bigger. Sorry to keep posting, but this has just been unreal.


Think all of us like the posts Tim so keep em coming. Great job on another day of getting them in the boat. How much longer are you planning on staying? Will hit town on the 31st but will be on Istokpoga.

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

talltim said:


> View attachment 295757
> View attachment 295759
> View attachment 295761
> Well it happened again this morning, was very foggy early so I slowly ran down to my spot. Started with the swimbait , and on the first cast got a 3 then two cast later a 10-3 ended the morning with 18 total. Had another one that was 6-9 and had two really good ones get off. The one was a giant, rod just doubled, though for a while I had hooked a tree limb, was gaining line, but just felt like heavy dead weight. Worked it in to right under the boat, then it came full speed to the surface, came out of the water about 3 ft from the boat, and my swing head came flying at me. My guess would put her at 12. Can't hardly complain, but I sure would of liked to have seen her in the boat. On the two lakes, last years lake had more fish, but most were a pound or so. This lake I have not caught as many, but the average size is bigger. Sorry to keep posting, but this has just been unreal.


your posts keep giving us hope for better things to come weather wise up here in the cold north. keep them coming.
sherman


----------



## Brahmabull71

Great job Tim! I’m not a ‘bass guy’ but look forward to your posts while I’m freezing my butt off!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tim, you're posting so much I now have your gps cords.....lol un believable


----------



## russelld

Tim hope these questions are ok. Looking to stay in Florida for three months in retirement. Do you have rv or rent a place just still can’t decide if I should get rv or rent


----------



## talltim

We rent, there are a lot of places to rent.


----------



## russelld

Would you mind naming a few I looked while down there and they didn’t match up


----------



## NCbassattack

Beautiful Florida bass. Scientists are now classifying that fish as a separate species from the largemouth, too many discrepancies among the genetic markers to be a race of the largemouth.


----------



## talltim

Things are starting to pick up again after the cold front we had last week dropped the water temperature 10 degrees. Still got a few each day, and one 6 pounder. Then we had 4 days in a row with temperatures in the mid 80s, and as soon as the water temperature got back into the 70s , I started getting 12 to 15 each morning again. Yesterday morning had a 7-9 and a 7-14 . This morning I took one of my old fishing partners out, who has had a ruff time of it the last few years. Two back surgeries, a heart surgery and a shoulder replacement. I think that I got more excited then he did when he got a 25 inch 9 pounds even. Made my winter for sure. I thought I had a giant, a little later in the morning. Ended up being a hugh leather back turtle. We ended up catching 15 this morning, and it was good to have my buddy back in the boat this morning.


----------



## afishinfool01

You are killing me slowly Tim. Couple more weeks and I'll be down. Nice fish btw

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## talltim

View attachment 298421














The last couple weeks have been real hit or miss, one day can not find them, and when I do it's been one here one there. Then the next day I will get a little flurry going, and get a few nice 5 to 6 pounders. Last Sunday after church the lake seemed just right, so I went out in the afternoon for a while. Second spot I stopped at was a deep shell bed, with one little piece of brush on it in 20 fow. I can usually thew at that 25 times and never hit it, but today first cast I felt my swing jig and craw hit it. I slowly lifted it over the pile and as soon as it started to fall, had a good hit, and the rod bent. Finally got her to the boat, a nice 9lb 2oz spawned out female. Yesterday was the highlight of the last two weeks, had the privilege of taking a 14 year old young man from our church, who unfortunately just lost his mother to cancer. We went in the afternoon, and right away got a nice little bass and a huge bluegill on a crankbait, Kenny thought they were huge, and I was glad he was having a good time. Then about a half hour later, we got into a good school of them, and he caught back to back 5 pounders and 15 minutes later a 6 pounder. What a blessing to see this young man have such a good time after the last six months he's been through.We ended up with 7 bass the bluegill and a pickerel .


----------



## afishinfool01

Way to go Tim! Nice outting.

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## polebender

Great job! You definitely brought some joy to this young man! Kudos to you!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Great job!!!!


----------



## talltim

Today was the last day of Florida bass fishing for the winter, pulling the boat this afternoon, and heading north Monday. Nothing to exciting the last few weeks, did get a 7-6 that was probably the fattest bass I caught all winter, and several 6 and 5 pounders, but could never find the really big fish again after the middle of march.Ended up fishing 82 times 4 to 5 hrs per outing, and caught 763 bass. Learned a lot about the new lake we are on, and still have a lot to learn. Looking forward to seeing family and friends, and chasing walleye and crappie for a while. Thanks for listening.


----------



## miked913

Thanks for giving us something to do all winter! I really enjoyed seeing your pics! Thanks good luck when you get back and have a safe trip!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

talltim said:


> View attachment 301143
> View attachment 301139
> View attachment 301139
> Today was the last day of Florida bass fishing for the winter, pulling the boat this afternoon, and heading north Monday. Nothing to exciting the last few weeks, did get a 7-6 that was probably the fattest bass I caught all winter, and several 6 and 5 pounders, but could never find the really big fish again after the middle of march.Ended up fishing 82 times 4 to 5 hrs per outing, and caught 763 bass. Learned a lot about the new lake we are on, and still have a lot to learn. Looking forward to seeing family and friends, and chasing walleye and crappie for a while. Thanks for listening.


Come home timbo


----------



## afishinfool01

Safe travels Tim, my Dad and I were down there and got to fish Cemetary lake 1 day and Istokpoga maybe a dozen times before we ran into trouble with the boat. Arrived back in Oh Wed and got my 1st smallie of the year. It will be picking up here soon.

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## PapawSmith

Like miked913 said, thank you for the outstanding Florida fishing reports, they were very entertaining and I looked forward to them every time I saw them posted. Travel safely back to Ohio.


----------

